# Power/Reset/HDD Light/Power Light connections, help!



## Michael

I got my new case today, will post pics soon, and I've got the Foxconn MCP61SM/AM mobo.. which does not have the tiny wording explaining where each connection goes.. so I hooked up the PWR SW until I was able to turn the tower on, then the RESET until I was able to reset the machine, then I had to remove the RESET in order to get the HDD LT and PWR LT to work.

Here's the problem, the HDD light on the front of my case is constantly on.. shouldn't it only flicker when the HDD is being accessed? 

I've tried just about every combo I could to get it to only flicker, rather than stay on constantly to no avail.

Any suggestions?


----------



## eztrog88

http://www.foxconnchannel.com/support/downloads_detail.aspx?ID=en-us0000903


----------



## oscaryu1

Probably means you eitherconnected the power led to an 3pin power conector (like ones used to case fans, CPU coolers... ect).... On most mobos they have tiny "pwr , hd" markings on them, you cant see it?


----------



## Michael

eztrog88 said:


> http://www.foxconnchannel.com/support/downloads_detail.aspx?ID=en-us0000903



None of those are my board, and I've already gone through just about every manual that could/would help me to no avail.



oscaryu1 said:


> Probably means you eitherconnected the power led to an 3pin power conector (like ones used to case fans, CPU coolers... ect).... On most mobos they have tiny "pwr , hd" markings on them, you cant see it?



No, jeeze.. I'm not stupid 

I know where on the board the connections go, just not which pins each plug is suppose to reside on, and there are no markings that would indicate where the plugs should fit in. 

The 3 pin (2 wire) PWR LED tip is currently unplugged, I figured out the power button, reset button and HDD LED, no other place for the 3 pin PWR LED to fit in and work, I've tried.. which is OK, the front of my case is all black and the HDD LED is hidden behind tinted plastic, so it looks cool.


----------



## DJPwnage

I have the same Problem has this been fixed? IF so please Email me at DJPwnage@gmail.com And tell me how you fixed it. I have the same problem now. I moved some wires to make room for my 8800 Gt and i unpluged them and now idk where to plug them back in. I cant even Turn on my Pc cuz of the damn case i have has about 13wires.


----------

